# DRI Hawaii Collection



## lcarey (Jul 19, 2010)

Bill,  I noticed your post is from 2005.  Has Diamond added resorts to the DRI Hawaii Collection as of 2010, or is it still based on the below resorts?

DRI Hawaii Collection
Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, HI
Point at Poipu, Kauai, HI
Polo Towers Villas, Las Vegas, NV
Sedona Summit Resort, Sedona, AZ

Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know.

Anyone??


----------



## fnewman (Aug 30, 2010)

Thought I could find the list, but did not (easily, at least).


----------



## Kevin in Annapolis (Jan 5, 2011)

I just attended a presentation at Poipu.  These are still the 4 resorts in the Hawaii collection.


----------

